# Eheim 2075 overkill for 72l aquarium?



## Rasmusm (7 Dec 2012)

Hello

I sold my old 530l tank about 9 month ago because I felt it was too much work to do.. Also was pretty expensive in electricity + co2 and ferts 





Now I kinda got hooked again in this hobby.. But only a 72liter aquarium.. Will measure 60cm long x 40cm wide and 30cm high. But less time and less money spending in the long run..

Thing is, when I had my 530l tank I never felt I could get enough filtration.. Had 2x eheim 2080 running + 2 powerheads on 2800l pr hour..
Also I have a big co2 reactor + hydor inline heater I used with the 16/22mm tubings.. Thats basically why Im going with the 2075 because of the tubing size and then I will be able to reuse my old reactor and heater..




Compared to the 2080..

But I dont know if the 2075 will be too much? Personally I guess not  !
What do you guys think?

Also if you know any other filter I should know of let me know.. I know the 2075 has been known to leak.

Have a nice weekend all!

Regards from Denmark
/Rasmus


----------



## foxfish (7 Dec 2012)

looks like the 2075 is rated for 1200lph, so that is about 16 x tank volume however that reactor looks like it will remove quite a bit of flow!!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (7 Dec 2012)

Hi Mate I have just sold a few of my big tanks but kept all the filters, heaters and CO2 equipment. Because I had some ADA substrate left over plus a few plants a couple of shrimps and Ottocinclus I set up a small tank about 20 litres and planted it up. I connected my old Eheim Professional 2 Canister filter, the 300 watt hydor in line heater and connected up the CO2 system with the UP Atomiser on the 22mm hose.

On the outlet I cut down a spray bar to fit the tank and just made the holes a bit bigger. Switched it all on and the force of water was definitely too high but on the Eheim there is a lever that can be pulled towards you which reduces the flow. I adjusted it gradually and it is now doing the business, great flow, good CO2 supply, the heater only comes on very briefly because of the wattage it heats up really quick.

I am very happy with it, so in answer to your question I would say no your filter isn't too much, just try a few different things to adjust the flow if you need to.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

Nope, I'm running the 2078 on a 96L.
Cheers,


----------



## Rasmusm (7 Dec 2012)

Yea I belive the reactor + heater will suck up some of the flow.. Also the 1250l/h is with no filter materials inside (goes for all eheim models) So infact it might only shoot out 800l/h filled with filter media.. Hmm

Actually  I still have one of my 2080 sitting around.
I also have a few experiments to try, lot easier on small size tanks really looking forward to this

2078 on 96 liter, sounds quite much =) but I guess its about right.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Dec 2012)

It would be a lot of flow for a tank with no plants. But with plants it will be fine as the plants absorb a lot of flow. It will be fine


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

Get a full length spray bar. See how much velocity that sucks out of her 

Mines absolutely spot on flow wise. But bear in mind that the filter turns itself up automatically to run diagnostics for one minute every 24 hours.
So don't point it toward substrate if its turned low


----------



## Rasmusm (7 Dec 2012)

The 2075 isn't able to do diagnostics? Only the 2078 right :')


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

Scrap that, I misread it as the 2076  
Sorry mate.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Dec 2012)

Well i see some cases when the extra power could be good but in 90% of the time you will not use this much power. If you try it you will face with many issues since you only have 60cm in length. The filter will mess up the substrate and will brings you some nice algae like brush etc.

I am using a tetra 1200 on a similar tank and the flow is reduced. Also the lily pipe soften the power a bit, but i would go for 2073 in your case. Pipe diameter is the same


----------



## Rasmusm (8 Dec 2012)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Well i see some cases when the extra power could be good but in 90% of the time you will not use this much power. If you try it you will face with many issues since you only have 60cm in length. The filter will mess up the substrate and will brings you some nice algae like brush etc.
> 
> I am using a tetra 1200 on a similar tank and the flow is reduced. Also the lily pipe soften the power a bit, but i would go for 2073 in your case. Pipe diameter is the same



Hmm yea, but with that size of reactor i hope it takes away some of the flow. I'd rather have too much flow than having to add powerheads later on.. My plan was to get a full length spraybar and mount along the back of the tank, pointing to the front glass.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Dec 2012)

Go for it. It'll work a treat. Can't beat the mean green monsters.


----------



## Alastair (8 Dec 2012)

There's a 2076 going for 79.00 brand new currently on eBay. Might be worth watching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusm (8 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the Hint Alastair! Though im not a fan of the Eheim E models. My experience tells me they act up and slows down when you mount a reactor and heater and stuff on it. Aka it thinks it needs a clean but infact it doesnt 

But could you link it to me  ?


----------



## Alastair (8 Dec 2012)

If there in manual mode they don't. I ran one with an inline reactor but just put it in manual mode and it was fine. 

It's not me selling it or anyone I know ha ha but the item number is 140894455535 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Dec 2012)

As i see your reactor has small pipe diameter - internal
This means that probably you will loose part of your 2075 flow before the water enter to the reactor. Unless you have a bypass reactor you will be fine with an 1000lph filter. The biofilter size will be more than enough for this tank. Do not want to push you into something, these are just practical things what we've experienced on our tanks


----------



## Rasmusm (10 Dec 2012)

it has 16/22 fittings or what you call it 
and the diameter is around 75mm iirc.

Anyway I bought the 2075, lets see how that turns out


----------



## viktorlantos (10 Dec 2012)

Rasmusm said:
			
		

> it has 16/22 fittings or what you call it
> and the diameter is around 75mm iirc.
> 
> Anyway I bought the 2075, lets see how that turns out



One of the best filter from Eheim for sure. I also have 2 under my home tank and a couple in our gallery too. So you will not be dissapointed. Just glue the fishes and shrimps to the glass so they not jump out


----------



## Rasmusm (10 Dec 2012)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Rasmusm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yea, glad I can turn it down a little if the flow is too strong. I believe it might be in the beginning until the plants start growing


----------



## Rasmusm (24 Dec 2012)

Just wanted to update you, the 2075 is not overkill for a 72l tank.. infact I feel like I will lack some flow when every thing grows in


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Dec 2012)




----------



## Rasmusm (2 Jan 2013)

Just wanted to show the tank, its been running for 1½ week now. Everything is still perfect. And funny as it may sound, not a single algae to spot.. Not even on the glass.
Basically, stick with Clives advices (Thanks)  Still doing water changes every other day. As for ferts, i took the ppm's from this article The Estimative Index (EI) Dosing with Dry Salts | UK Aquatic Plant Society
And doubled it... Just to be sure hehe











And a full tank shot. Running 48watt over 72liter of water..

And a video from yesterday before trimming. Remember to view in HD hehe


Only thing im battleing atm is the surface film.. But Ive always had it, maybe it'll go away when the tank matures a bit more


----------



## linkinruss (2 Jan 2013)

Super clean tank!
I might double up on my dosage do it gradually over a period of a week or so.


----------



## Rasmusm (2 Jan 2013)

linkinruss said:


> Super clean tank!
> I might double up on my dosage do it gradually over a period of a week or so.


 
Thanks mate 
Well, I figured since its a small tank and I have lots of ferts laying around it wouldnt matter to up the dose a bit.. Just to try it out hehe


----------



## Matt Warner (2 Jan 2013)

Your plants are looking very healthy . I'm glad the filter worked out well in the end


----------



## beo1329 (11 Oct 2016)

Hi all, from where can I get a reactor like that? Thanks. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------

